

Riak SmartMachines Now Available From Joyent - argvzero
http://www.joyent.com/2010/09/joyent-riak-smartmachines-now-available/

======
lzw
Everytime I attempt to consider using a joint service, they try to drown me in
marketing speak before i can even figure out which service is appropriate for
my needs. Everything has a custom trademark able name, which is never defined
in technical specifics, and all of their claims are vague buzzword laden
spiels that i guess are targeted at big busineses.

Maybe you. An tell me what a "smart machine" is but vie tried to comprehend
that company a dozen times in the lastly dozen years and always been stymied.

~~~
darrenatjoyent
Hey lzw... hit me up next week and we can talk Joyent without the marketing
speak. dcrawford @ joyent.com

